# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  "باب الحارة 5" يستعيد أبو شهاب وأم جوزيف

## العالي عالي

*

بات مؤكدا أن الجزء  الخامس من المسلسل التليفزيوني الشهير "باب الحارة" هو آخر أجزاء السلسلة  الدرامية التي عرضت خلال السنوات الماضية بنجاح كبير في شهر رمضان وحازت  أعلى نسب المشاهدة في البيوت العربية.

 وأعلنت قناة "إم بي سي" التي عرضت العمل في أجزائه السابقة أن السلسلة  الدرامية الشهيرة ستتوقف بعد عرض الجزء الخامس في رمضان القادم بعدما أضحت  أشبه بتقليد رمضاني درامي محققة جماهيرية غير مسبوقة في العالم العربي. 

 وقالت القناة إنه انتهى بالفعل تصوير 60 بالمئة من مشاهد "باب الحارة 5"  والذي يضم توضيحا للكثير من النهايات غير الواضحة في الجزء الرابع خاصة  موقف شخصيات رئيسية بينها "أبو شهاب" الذي اختفى تماما و"أبو عصام" الذي  أعلن استشهاده دون رؤية جثته و"أم جوزيف" التي روج لموتها.

 وأكد المخرج بسام الملا أن الجزء الخامس والأخير من العمل يأتي ليستكمل  مسيرة الأجزاء الأربعة ويحافظ على منظومة القيم والأخلاق التي تضمنها ،  مضيفا أن نهاية الجزء الخامس بحد ذاتها مفاجأة كبرى لن يتوقعها المشاهد. 

 وحول حقيقة ظهور شخصيات جديدة وعودة بعض الشخصيات القديمة إلى الجزء الخامس  قال الملا:"هناك شخصيات ستلعب أدورا رئيسية تسهم في تغيير مسار الأحداث  جذريا بينها الفنان قصي خولي الذي يلعب دورا رئيسيا ومركبا" ، لافتا إلى أن  عودة أبو شهاب وأم جوزيف إحدى المفاجآت.

 وأضاف الملا أن المفاجأة الأبرز ستكون موجودة في شارة البدء حيث سيحمل "باب  الحارة 5" توقيع "الأخوين ملا" تحت خانة "المخرج" في خطوة هي الأولى من  نوعها في الدراما العربية ، منوها إلى وضع اسم شقيقه مأمون الملا إلى جوار  اسمه كمخرج.

 وتابع بسام :"لينتظر المشاهد من باب الحارة في الجزء الخامس جرعة كبيرة من  القيم الأخلاقية العالية من خلال منظومة العلاقات الاجتماعية في العمل  والتي لا تراجع عنها أبدا إضافة إلى العديد من المفاجآت غير المتوقعة  والمتعلقة بشخصيات العمل حيث تم ضخ دم جديد في العمل من خلال وجود العديد  من الممثلين والممثلات الجدد في أدوار وشخصيات جديدة". 

 وانتهى الجزء الرابع على العديد من الخطوط الدرامية والألغاز التي تحتاج  لحل بينما الجزء الخامس والأخير يقدم نهاية للعديد من هذه الخطوط ويبقى  بعضها معلقا لضرورات درامية لكن سيكون هناك عودة إلى "حارة الضبع" وبيوتها  لتظهر من جديد العلاقات الأجتماعية الرائعة لتعيد المشاهد إلى بدايات العمل  التي أحبها.

 وقال بسام الملا إنه حتى الآن لا توجد نهاية مكتوبة للجزء الخامس فالمشهد  الأخير لم يتم تصويره بعد وسيكون أخر مشهد يتم تصويره لكنه أكد أن التصور  العام لذلك المشهد موجود ونهاية المسلسل بحد ذاتها مفاجأة كبرى لن يتوقعها  المشاهد.*

----------


## شمعة امل

اكيد رح يكون احسن واحلى جزء 
يسلموووووو
 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## تاج النساء

انشالله يطلع حلو زي اول وتاني جزء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله بسام المال أبدع بالاخراج ويعطيه الف عافيه هو وكل أسرة باب الحارة

----------


## العالي عالي

حياكم الله

----------


## sparxx

مشكوووووووور

----------

